
For crying out loud, Apple, just build a touchscreen Mac already - kelseydh
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-macbook-pro-touch-bar-makes-no-sense-2016-10
======
Razengan
No, hell no. Desktop UIs — whether macOS, Windows, or any of the Linux
environments — are not suitable for touch. They have to be gimped or uglified
in some way to be touch-friendly; just look at the Windows 8 "Metro" disaster.

They are certainly not comfortable to use for long periods; just try using the
Windows Classic Desktop with only touch for an entire day, without reaching
for a mouse or trackpad whatsoever.

There is also the notion of active/focused windows in desktop OSes; on an iPad
you can simultaneously interact with and truly control two apps at the same
time, using multitouch in side-by-side split-view, but on Windows/macOS/Linux
this creates some hard problems:

If your fingers are each on different window, over a different control of
different apps, which apps receives keyboard input? Which app should get to
display its menu? Which window is foreground and which are in the background?

If you need to draw in desktop apps, you're going to need a dedicated drawing
tablet anyway, or you could use an iPad Pro + Apple Pencil with AstroPad [1]
or Duet Pro [2].

[1] [http://astropad.com](http://astropad.com)

[2] [http://www.duetdisplay.com/pro/](http://www.duetdisplay.com/pro/)

------
mrmondo
Omg please don't, I can't stand touch screen computers, keep concentrating on
privacy avocation and OS X stability and performance.

